# Error 500 help?



## Archibald Ironfist (Dec 19, 2008)

Okay, SO.  I am having trouble accessing a website.  I continually receive an error 500 'Internal Server Error' message when trying to access it.  However many (not all) users can access it just fine.

This occurs across all OSs, browsers, and in multiple physical locations around the world.




Ideas?  Any and all.  I'm literally out of ideas.


----------



## net-cat (Dec 19, 2008)

HTTP status codes in the 500 range mean that the problem is on the server's end. There's is nothing you can do but email them and let them know.


----------



## Biles (Dec 19, 2008)

How do you know that others are able to access the site and not others? If status code is in the 500 range, then it's on the server side as net-cat suggested. This means no one is able to access it, other than the administrators and managers.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 19, 2008)

Perhaps there is an error in the code that only causes it to crash for some people, like it does something depending on your location or ip address, etc.


----------



## Doug (Dec 19, 2008)

HTTP 500 is the status code for an internal server error. 99% of the time, it's because someone typed something wrong in the web server's configuration file, or the .htaccess file. 

Nothing you can do unless you own the site, unfortunately. 

However, if others can access it fine, the site owner could have misconfiguration access control settings in the config file, or messed something up with specific IP addresses... try using a proxy server, like a CGIProxy site.


----------



## Archibald Ironfist (Dec 19, 2008)

I've had quite a number of users confirm they can, in fact, access it just fine.

e621.net

I am unable to contact the admin, for obvious reasons.

Also, I HAVE confirmed it works on proxies.  (However, I have not found a proxy yet that is remotely fast enough for general use.  And the site isn't important enough to suffer 2000+ms latency and <3kbps crawl to access.  Not that it works in such a state anyway.)



P.S. I hate networking


----------



## mapdark (Dec 20, 2008)

Error on the  server side .. simple as that ^^


And you'd think FA users would know because .. well .. you know


----------



## Archibald Ironfist (Dec 20, 2008)

So, I guess someone needs to email the e621 admin and tell them?

Knowing most furry sites, they won't give a flying fark.com and it instantly pawn it off on the user.  Lord knows none i've been to yet have done different.


----------

